# dallas,tx area



## Ace Texture & Paint (Feb 14, 2008)

anyone near dallas know the approximate sf price for commercial tape,bed,finish,texturing and painting??? mostly no ceilings.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

*AMAYCG























*as much as you can get!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> *AMAYCG
> *as much as you can get!


This is the answer to all estimate questions. There is no law against or no sin committed making a profit.


----------

